
How much did karma help? (How many of the top 30 news.yc users got interviews?) - joshwa

======
Sam_Odio
I'm also interested in how many of the top 30 applied and didn't get
interviews? Of course, there are a lot of confounding variables here. A higher
offer rate among the YC top 30 could possibly have nothing to do with karma.

For example, versus the typical SFP applicant, the top 30 might:

\- Spend more time online & therefore more time on their project

\- Be more knowledgeable about the startup scene

\- Have a better understanding of what YCombinator is looking for

\- Etc.

~~~
danw
I applied and didn't get an interview. Karma has very little impact on
selection AFAIK. I believe I was let down by my idea: "It's a social network
that..", but I've learnt my lesson and am proceeding in a slightly unexpected
direction.

I know that danielha is having a YC interview, havent heard if he's in yet.
Also a few others in the top 30 are waiting until wfp.

------
Alex3917
I didn't get an interview. I suspect it's partly because on paper our idea
sounds like every dodgy metoo startup rolled into one. Which it kind of is,
but it's also a little bit brilliant.

------
mattculbreth
I'm pretty high up in the karma, didn't get an interview. That's cool though,
I like spending time here regardless.

~~~
brett
Same boat. I'm with joshwa in having a cofounder unwilling to move to boston.
Pretty sure that played a _way_ bigger role than my comments here.

------
rms
I got an interview last time but not this time, because I'm banned for life
from Y Combinator. :)

~~~
Tichy
So come on, tell us the story behind this at least...

~~~
rms
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=9965>

~~~
nostrademons
I wanna know what the TechCrunch comment was. ;-)

~~~
rms
oh, you can probably find it. Should get you at least ten karma if you submit
it here.

~~~
nostrademons
This one? <http://forums.techcrunch.com/forums/thread.jspa?messageID=2929>

Or this one?
[http://forums.techcrunch.com/forums/thread.jspa?messageID=6120៨](http://forums.techcrunch.com/forums/thread.jspa?messageID=6120៨)

Or this one?
[http://forums.techcrunch.com/forums/thread.jspa?messageID=6796᪌](http://forums.techcrunch.com/forums/thread.jspa?messageID=6796᪌)

Edit: Oh never mind, TechCrunch's braindead Java forums don't seem to take
well to direct linking, and yCombinator mangles the URLs when it attempts to
hotlink.

~~~
rms
Nope... it was a comment on a blog post and significantly more malicious than
any of those TC forum posts.

------
nostrademons
I've been hovering between #11 and #17 on the karma rankings and did not get
an interview.

~~~
akkartik
I'd be interested in seeing your app.

------
joshwa
not that karma would be the _only_ criteria-- I have a strong feeling my
rejection was because my co-founder couldn't move to boston.

~~~
jward
Paul has said before that he doesn't look so much at karma but instead at the
quality and type of comments and submissions. When I heard that he was going
to be using YC News as a way to filter applicants I was more than a little put
off until he clarified that.

I'm sure he's looking for intelligence, creativity, positivity, and passion.
High karma can reflect this, but it can also reflect an ability to be able to
grind karma.

